# Is this a Molly or Guppy?



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I adopted this little fish from petsmart when their guppies had babies and because they aren't in the books they where giving them away. Now that it's bigger it looks more like a molly but I'm not 100% sure. When I got her she had just been born and was super tiny.










Next to one of my smallest bettas


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Molly.. I've never seen a guppy like that before.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

MollyJean said:


> Molly.. I've never seen a guppy like that before.


That is soo weird O.O The bigger it gets the more it looks like one but I have no idea how it got into the guppy section. One of life's many mystery's lol

Do you know if they eat live plants?


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Definitely a molly. If you google "white molly fish" and look at the images you will find ones that look just like her. They do eat vegetable matter and need it to be part of their diet. If you have algae they will eat that. Mollies do best in brackish water too, which is something to consider.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

LionCalie said:


> Definitely a molly. If you google "white molly fish" and look at the images you will find ones that look just like her. They do eat vegetable matter and need it to be part of their diet. If you have algae they will eat that. Mollies do best in brackish water too, which is something to consider.


Luckily I have a friend who has a molly aquarium that's brackish. I am a little sad she wasn't a guppy though, I was going to get some pretty little guppy buddies for her.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

she's cute <3 bummer she's not a guppy! guess you'll just have to buy other guppies x3


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

It looks like a Silver Molly to me:


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

it could possibly be a molly/guppy hybrid, it does happen sometimes though isnt common.


----------

